# HGVC 1 bdrm plus?



## opusX (Jan 30, 2006)

Going to Vegas in June. I see they have a 1 bdrom plus listed for the Strip. It runs about 500 pts more for 5 nights. Can anyone tell me what the plus is? Thanks.


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 30, 2006)

I think you get a higher floor and a view of the strip.


----------

